# Mains water works



## idris (10 Jul 2016)

i recently had a catastrophic tank crash which may have been attributable to works done on a water main a couple of roads away. (This has been discussed at length on another thread.)

I was planning to do a water change the other day an noticed there were more (unrelated) works on a water main closer to our house. 

As I don't want to risk a similar crash, and don't actually know what the cause was, how long would the cognoscenti advise waiting before trusting the mains water?


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jul 2016)

Give the supply company a bell and find out what's going on and get them to send a technician round to do a water test...I've had them round before random testing.


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Jul 2016)

As troy says and if they say the water is safe make sure you use dechlorinator


----------



## idris (10 Jul 2016)

Having spoken to the water company on the previous occasion, no matter what their perceived obligations may be, I have every confidence it would be a fruitless exercise. 

In the meantime, I need to do a water change. 
Last time dechloribator, de-chloramine-ator, de-heavy-metal-ator etc wasn't enough. So the original question stands:

How long after water mains works should be enough to ensure any related additives / treatments have disipated?


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jul 2016)

Basically...how long is a piece of string...
If you're unsure I'd go for much smaller and more frequent water changes to begin with and take it from there depending on how your tank responds.


----------



## ian_m (11 Jul 2016)

idris said:


> How long after water mains works should be enough to ensure any related additives / treatments have disipated?


Chloramine doesn't dissipate, which is why it is added to water supplies in an emergency.

To be sure, just double dose de-chlorinator and leave to stand for a couple of minutes in any water to be used for fish.


----------



## Easternlethal (11 Jul 2016)

Additives and stuff get added at the plant. Not to water mains. Even if they did it wouldn't stay in the water very long before being flushed through the mains. You can always just go outside and see what they are doing. Almost all the time they are either inspecting or just replacing a pipe or meter. In these cases some detritus may get into the pipe but it should clear up very quick. A matter of hours.

Boiling water is usually a good way to get rid of most of the unwanted stuff,  or you can try distilled water (if you have ferts).


----------



## roadmaster (11 Jul 2016)

Easternlethal said:


> Additives and stuff get added at the plant. Not to water mains. Even if they did it wouldn't stay in the water very long before being flushed through the mains. You can always just go outside and see what they are doing. Almost all the time they are either inspecting or just replacing a pipe or meter. In these cases some detritus may get into the pipe but it should clear up very quick. A matter of hours.
> 
> Boiling water is usually a good way to get rid of most of the unwanted stuff,  or you can try distilled water (if you have ferts).



Here in U.S. water treatment plant add extra chlorine/ammonia twice a year to flush out main's, so water from main's at this time is higher than normal for chlorine/ammonia .
Crews go throughout the neighborhood's opening main's and hydrant's to flush them AND the extra chlorine /ammonia out onto the street's usually.
I seldom get notice of these event's and just use double the dose of PRIME .


----------



## Easternlethal (11 Jul 2016)

I thought flushing was to get rid of sediment in the pipes but chlorine is added all year round. Not just during flushing.

I don't think either would cause a crash.


----------



## roadmaster (11 Jul 2016)

Easternlethal said:


> I thought flushing was to get rid of sediment in the pipes but chlorine is added all year round. Not just during flushing.


Can smell the extra chlorine from the tap in spring and fall when they increase the level of chlorine.(they give no notice)
the ammonia ,I cannot smell as easily.
Yes,the chloramines are present year round, hence the PRIME I use at water changes.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jul 2016)

Hi all, 





Easternlethal said:


> Additives and stuff get added at the plant. Not to water mains. Even if they did it wouldn't stay in the water very long before being flushed through the mains.


It is a bit different in the UK, our water supply is much more lightly chlorinated (<0.5 ppm Cl2) then yours, and chloramine is only used routinely in a minority of cases. 

Compared to the 1970's our drinking water is now really good quality. 

The problems come when there is a break in the integrity of the water main, because <"EU limits on coliform bacteria"> (and on Pb etc.) are really stringent, this is treated with a large additional dose of chloramine. 

cheers Darrel


----------

